# A6 3.0 TDi?



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

My TT went in for a new dashpod Friday and being ushered across the car park to the courtesy car I was looking for the normal A2 or A3 but the service manager stopped and unlocked a lovely looking A6 3.0 TDi with tiptronic transmission, very well speced up too. I've never driven an A6 so I was a little supprised at all the electronic wizardry inside.

Anyway, at the end of the day I was to be honest, very reluctant to give the keys back - what a lovely car to drive. OK, it's not the quickest car in town but it just seemed to whisk me along to wherever I was going without any effort or drama.

As some of you are probably aware I'm looking at getting a MkII TT roadster but this little episode has made me rethink my requirements now, I think bearing in mind my age and driving habbits then I might enjoy the A6 more than the TT, I appreciate that only I will know this but what do you guys think about the A6?

I speced my TT up and it came out to just under Â£40,000. I speced up an A6 Le Mans and that came out to just over Â£45000 but it did have a lot on it including TV :roll: :wink: It just seemed a lot of car for the money in comparison to the TT. It's certainly got me thinking.

What do you guys think, any advice you might have would be much appreciated, I'm not asking you to make my mind up for me - just for's and againsts thats all. I'm not keen on BMW's or Mercs (just a personal thing I've got with them) so I don't even want to go down that route.

Graham


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Look at a few 12mth old examples & you can knock Â£12K-Â£15K off that price. The A6 has done badly by way of new car numbers, so 2nd hand examples are very cheap when compared to the Equiv 5 Series. As you say, alot of car for the money.

Right now, Audi are doing 2.0TDi SE with Nav for under Â£300 per month inc RFL so basically depreciation proof motoring for 24mths.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I've been thinking along the same lines Graham. I went to look at a 3.0TDi A6 at Crawley Audi a week or so ago but it had been sold. The wife looked at all the A4s and A6s and said 'they're all boring saloons' so I'm going back next Saturday to test drive a 3.2 Mk2 TT. :roll:

I'm actually still thinking about an A6 as, although I love my TT, I do a lot of miles and a bit of luxury and a few toys would not go amiss. I've also been thinking about A8s as they seem to be really good value secondhand - so I've heard. :lol: :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Love_iTT said:


> , I think bearing in mind my age and driving habbits then I might enjoy the A6 more than the TT, I appreciate that only I will know this but what do you guys think about the A6? .
> 
> Graham


Well at 34 years old , pipe & slippers :lol: :lol: :lol: ,,, hell of a lot to poilsh :roll: :roll:

Nooooooooooo :evil: is there an A6 forum ?? :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

335d coupe.

You know it makes sense.


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

The old man has a A6 3.0TDi.

Now that I am insured to drive it, got it down to AmD and had a remap on it. What a transformation! Its a lovely car to drive and it is now 270 BHp! So much torque too.

Driving to Scotland in it tomorrow!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

garyc said:


> 335d coupe.
> 
> You know it makes sense.


Nope, I hate the interiors with a passion.



scott-tt225 said:


> Hi.
> 
> The old man has a A6 3.0TDi.
> 
> ...


That's more like it. :wink: (and I'm also an old man so it should suit me fine  )

Graham


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Â£40k for the TTR - about says it all really.

Welcome to the World of driving about in your lounge.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Depends on your needs and circumstances, which we don't know.
Without making any other car suggestions - -

If you only have one car it has to be the A6.

If you love the buzz of a good looking open top 2 seater
it has to be the TT.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

steveh said:


> I've been thinking along the same lines Graham. I went to look at a 3.0TDi A6 at Crawley Audi a week or so ago but it had been sold. The wife looked at all the A4s and A6s and said 'they're all boring saloons' so I'm going back next Saturday to test drive a 3.2 Mk2 TT. :roll:
> 
> I'm actually still thinking about an A6 as, although I love my TT, I do a lot of miles and a bit of luxury and a few toys would not go amiss. I've also been thinking about A8s as they seem to be really good value secondhand - so I've heard. :lol: :wink:


You bet ya 

I'd even go as far as to say outstanding value 8)


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

saint said:


> ...Welcome to the World of driving about in your lounge.


No not really, before the TTR my previous cars had nearly always been armchairs like Jags and Daimlers - it was the TTR that was a complete change for me so going back to something like an A6 will not be strange, I like my armchairs. :roll: 

Graham


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Graham, I'm looking at the A6 as well for my next "wise" family car choice, and would go for the 3.0Tdi Quattro Le Mans if possible. I'm also still thinking about the A8 thing but it looks like only the 4.0Tdi has any decent power, and these are fairly rare!
If I was desperate though it would have to be the 530d M Sport, as an all round package, but the interior just isn't my cup of tea............so that would have to be a huge compromise IMO.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Naresh said:


> Graham, I'm looking at the A6 as well for my next "wise" family car choice, and would go for the 3.0Tdi Quattro Le Mans if possible. I'm also still thinking about the A8 thing but it looks like only the 4.0Tdi has any decent power, and these are fairly rare!
> If I was desperate though it would have to be the 530d M Sport, as an all round package, but the interior just isn't my cup of tea............so that would have to be a huge compromise IMO.


The 4.2 V8 has 340BHP & the W12 has 450BHP. is that not powerful enough.

The 4.0TDi is underpowered & the 3.0TDi is even worse. However the 4.2TDi is almost as quick as the Petrol version, however they carry a price premium as the 4.2TDi only appeared in mid 2005 so only late cars about. The fuel economy of the 4.2TDi is only slightly better that the petrol variant so worth weighing everything up.

See Carl's thread on here about "Big Diesels".


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi, yeah I read the other thread on diesels with interest, and thought the 4.0Tdi would be ok on power, as I'm not really considering a petrol version because I'll be using the car around town as well as long distance cruising so it won't be economical for me to have a big petrol. Actually I may opt for the A6 because I do tend to take my car to the supermarket or multi-storey occaisonally so the A8 will probably end up being far too big. Its just the spec on these cars I found attractive. The same can be said for the 7-series BMW, I saw an example of a 2 year old model at an auction fully loaded going for only Â£17k which is alot of car for very little money!

I saw a Le Mans version of the A6 last night and must say it looked impressive!! 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> The 4.0TDi is underpowered & the 3.0TDi is even worse. However the 4.2TDi is almost as quick as the Petrol version, however they carry a price premium as the 4.2TDi only appeared in mid 2005 so only late cars about. The fuel economy of the 4.2TDi is only slightly better that the petrol variant so worth weighing everything up.


I'm assuming you've driven (as in I'd be very surprised if you haven't) the 4.0TDi? I had one for a day a couple of years back and I really wouldn't call it underpowered by any means - unless you literally mean it doesn't have as high a top speed as you'd like. It's certainly very torquey... I also thought that contary to your suggestion that on the 4.2s the TDi is nearly as quick as the petrol, in-gear it's actually quicker?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > The 4.0TDi is underpowered & the 3.0TDi is even worse. However the 4.2TDi is almost as quick as the Petrol version, however they carry a price premium as the 4.2TDi only appeared in mid 2005 so only late cars about. The fuel economy of the 4.2TDi is only slightly better that the petrol variant so worth weighing everything up.
> ...


Aged old Clive :lol: Torquey Diesel vs Powerful petrol :lol:

The difference between the 4.0TDi & the 4.2 TDi is fairly big, unless the 4.0 i drove was a dog. It was OK & in-gear acceptable, but it always felt as though it was struggling a little, the 4.2TDi felt much quicker.

On the 4.2's, i know the TDi has good in-gear, however i was only quoting the Audi figures which put the petrol variant as quicker across the range, however the 50-70 IIRC was very close (can't recall which was slightly quicker though). Also the TDi economy in 4.2 is only a handful of MPG better than the petrol variant which kind of makes opting for a Diesel in the A8 range not that attractive & certainly not as good a bet as the 5 Series.


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Had my test drive in a Mk2 TT today (a 3.2 manual) followed swiftly by a drive in an A6 3.0 TDi SE. In spite of all the hype I really was underwhelmed by the TT. It was good and it certainly felt like a more complete drive than my Mk1 but the cabin just didn't feel special.

However, I was very impressed with the A6. On the same route as the TT it actually felt fast enough for most purposes. It was quiet most of the time but with quite a nice growl under acceleration. All the toys were great, it had loads of room inside as well as a huge boot. I found it very comfortable and there was even room for my pipe and slippers. :wink:

Annoyingly, the kids, despite always moaning about the lack of room in the back of the TT, actually want me to buy the TT (they fitted much better in the Mk2). The wife thought the ride in the back of the A6 was uncomfortable and then, when we got back to the showroom, spotted a new S3 which she wants me to get. :roll:

Personally I am still very keen on the A6 and as it's me that is going to be spending the most time in it then it may well be what I go for.

Still undecided. :?


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Now that I've got my TT I'm in the process of choosing a practical car and the A6 3.0TDi Estate is so far at the top of my list. What is this Le Mans version you guys are talking about? Is it a better S-Line? Or an alternative to S-Line?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> Now that I've got my TT I'm in the process of choosing a practical car and the A6 3.0TDi Estate is so far at the top of my list. What is this Le Mans version you guys are talking about? Is it a better S-Line? Or an alternative to S-Line?


This will tell you more;

http://www.audi.co.uk/audi/uk/en2/new_c ... fer_1.html


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

steveh said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Now that I've got my TT I'm in the process of choosing a practical car and the A6 3.0TDi Estate is so far at the top of my list. What is this Le Mans version you guys are talking about? Is it a better S-Line? Or an alternative to S-Line?
> ...


Cheers mate, looks great! For Â£115 you get 19" alloys, leather, light pack, heated seats and rear PDC... Sounds really a good deal.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

My wife is now now saying that if I change the TTR then she prefers the look of the A4 Cabriolet over the A6, if I go for that instead of the A6 then it will be the S4 not A4 

I'm still erring on the side of the A6 though

Graham


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was chatting to an independent Audi trader before Xmas - he was saying that there were so many A4 cabs around the values were plummeting ...

so if you must, buy a second hand one and keep the TTR for sundays!


----------

